# need assist identifying tool kit



## buggirl456 (Jan 7, 2009)

Can someone help me identify what these tools are?(see attached) They appear to be a wood carving or wood burning set (left as part of an estate). Thank you!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I will probably be corrected...but they look like clay sculpting tools to me :confused1:


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Probably not what it is but looks like it would be a great setup for burning in shellac sticks for repair work.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Daren said:


> I will probably be corrected...but they look like clay sculpting tools to me :confused1:


I'd have to agree. It would really suck to try to carve wood with the skinny metal handle. All my wood carving tools have a big fat wooden handle which allows for more control and leverage. Plus, the tool ends don't look too sharp.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

I think I saw something similar at my Dentist's office...

Of course, the last scene in Braveheart included similar looking items as well.... :blink:

Since there seems to be no signs of heat, I'm betting it's not a wood burning tip. I'm inclined to agree with Daren on this one. (Please don't tell him I said that, though...  )


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

They looks something like wax carving tools??

I assume the piece in the center of the pouch is
the handle?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

My first post was a shot in the dark...a Google image search kinda cements my guess. Yea clay or wax tools http://www.modelxchange.com/?mxc=1226195297


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Daren;

A little off topic, but, when you search do you find
sites that won't give any info without your life history?

They want names and emails and phone #. Or you
have to "sign up"!

What's with this?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

No, never experienced that :confused1:. While we are off subject, do you ever Google search yourself/people you know ?


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Daren said:


> No, never experienced that :confused1:. While we are off subject, do you ever Google search yourself/people you know ?


Yes, I am a very dull person!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## justin2009 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bovine dental implements?
CIA torture devices?
Wood turning kit for MDF blocks?

I thought the wax and clay tools just were the various-sized little wire loops-on-a-stick for the most part?


----------



## bramclean (Jan 13, 2009)

*website*

I like your website darren. 

Thanks



Daren said:


> No, never experienced that :confused1:. While we are off subject, do you ever Google search yourself/people you know ?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

bramclean said:


> I like your website darren.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for taking the time to visit


----------



## bramclean (Jan 13, 2009)

*ideas*

Does anyone here know of any good ONLINE places to purchase hardwood floors? Is craigslist a good place or not?


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

At first glance I thought they might be soldering tips, but the gouge looking tip in the top right doesn't support that theory.
In leu of that, I'll go with Darens hypothesis.


----------



## soniferry (Feb 27, 2009)

These tools are wood carving. Wood carving is a form of working wood by means of a cutting tool held in the hand (this may be a power tool), resulting in a wooden figure or figurine (this may be abstract in nature) or in the scuptural ornamentation of a wooden object. 
Basic tools are 
1 a specialized knife used to pare, cut, and smooth wood
2 a tool with a curved cutting edge used in a variety of forms and sizes for carving hollows, rounds and sweeping curves.
3 used for parting, and in certain classes of flat work for emphasizing line
4 a specialized deep gouge with a U shaped cutting edge.
5 large and small, whose straight cutting edge is used for lines and cleaning up flat surfaces.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

soniferry said:


> These tools are wood carving. Wood carving is a form of working wood by means of a cutting tool held in the hand (this may be a power tool), resulting in a wooden figure or figurine (this may be abstract in nature) or in the scuptural ornamentation of a wooden object.
> Basic tools are
> 1 a specialized knife used to pare, cut, and smooth wood
> 2 a tool with a curved cutting edge used in a variety of forms and sizes for carving hollows, rounds and sweeping curves.
> ...



Ahh, so that's what those tools really are. It's great to have an expert that can clear up questions like this one. Thanks for the explanation of woodcarving and the specialty tools.


----------

